# Locker Hooking?????



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

I just happened to look at the "Workshops" page of the 28th Annual World Sheep and Fiber Festival in Bethel, MO this year (September 1 - 3 for those of you interested: www.worldsheepfest.com) And there is a workshop for Locker Hooking which, apparently uses raw fleece/roving/whatever to hook rugs with. From someone who has lots and lots of washed fleece this is an interesting prospect!

Do any of you do this? Is it hard to learn? I have read the instructions online at http://www.motherearthnews.com/DIY/...ooking-A-Down-Home-Craft-From-Down-Under.aspx but there aren't any illustrations (grrrr) and I can't quite get the picture mentally how this all comes together. So can anybody enlighten me about it?????

Thanks y'all.

donsgal


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

Katie did a 12x12 piece for 4-H visual arts last year only with cotton strips.

It's a fairly easy technique. We used a kit from Hobby Lobby.

You use a hook/needle pull the pieces up through the rug canvas then run a thread through the loops to hold them in place (to lock them in place).


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

sewtlm said:


> Katie did a 12x12 piece for 4-H visual arts last year only with cotton strips.
> 
> It's a fairly easy technique. We used a kit from Hobby Lobby.
> 
> You use a hook/needle pull the pieces up through the rug canvas then run a thread through the loops to hold them in place (to lock them in place).


Thanks for the info.

How do you finish off? I think I have an idea how the basics work, but what do you do with the locking twine at the end? Do you just tie it some place?

donsgal


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here's a link with a picture. It looks interesting. I just did a search for locker hooking rugs in google. I'm sure if you add a "how to...." to that you would get even more.

http://www.geocities.com/lockerhooking/


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I've done locker hooking and have made several rugs and a saddle blanket. It's REALLY easy. 

To finish those ends of locking twine (or I use yarn), you just use one of those big blunt needles and weave them in, like you do with those ends when knitting or crocheting. 

The books I started out with were "Australian Locker Hooking" by Signe Nickerson and "Locker Hooking: An American Perspective" by Marilyn Livingston. Here's a good website for locker hooking too. http://www.geocities.com/lockerhooking. 

When we're at auctions and I'm bored or cold I go to the truck and DH loves to tell everyone that I went to the truck to do my hooking. He thinks he's SO funny!


----------

